# dhea enzymeq20 and asprin question



## believeinit (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi girls

I'm taken dhea , 3 times a day 36mg
Enzyme q10 600 mg daily
Can these be taken on he tww of should u stop and start again when period arrives


I've had 3 early misses one blighted ovum and doc prescribed 150mg asprin is this safe during pregnancy even though I've not had clotting tests. He said not to start asprin until bfp, was on 75mg beforee

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've lost count of how many google searches I've done on this!

From what I know (which admittedly isn't much), I've been taking Q10 after ovulation & so during the 2WW.  It's also contained in conception vitamins, so I figured that this was pretty safe and then stopping if you   get your BFP.

I've also read that it's ok to take DHEA in the same way.

Wishing you luck x


----------

